# 4-H Show Results!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

The 4-H show was very exhausting, yet satisfying today. We had a great time and our goats exceeded expectations. I spent hours preparing Appoline; from the shaving to the bathing and to keep her clean I wrapped vet wrap on her hooves and put little dog booties over it! She looked beautiful today. 

Appoline and I won our age class in showmanship and then won Grand Champion Showman!

Age Classes :

There were 5 does in the under 5 months class. Laeta, the doeling out of Callie and Birdy this year was 1st. I was very happy, considering she flailed herself around in the ring like a little beast. 

There were 4 does in the 9-16 month class. 
Georgiana took 1st! Gypsy was 3rd. 

Laeta won Grand Champion Junior Nigerian, then went on to win best junior at the show! 

Gwendolyn was the only doe in her age class... 

Ethel got 3rd out of 3rd. I had a friend milk her out and didn't put anything on her teats to prevent her from self nursing!! :roll:

Appoline got 1st in her age class, Calli 3rd in the same class. 
Appoline then won Grand Champion Nigerian doe.
She also won Best Doe in Show!!! :clap::dance:

We have the Tri-County show and the Open Doe show (which actually has a leg up for grabs!) later this week. I will post results to them as well.

We didn't get any pictures today, but I have some of Laeta from before since she isn't on my website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

See! I told you! You need to keep that kid! She is stunning! 

Congrats on all your awesome Placings!!!  :stars: though, I'm slightly disappointed in the lack of promised pictures  ROFL! Just kidding  

Congrats again!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Pretty girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*gasp* did you just say that about a Nigie Lacie?! Wow... Impressive!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I throw those out there every now and then :lol: She is a cute little doe though


----------

